# Introducing Ethera Gold Atlantis | Live-Stream



## StefanoM (Feb 20, 2022)

Hello Guys,

Here is My Live-Stream of Ethera Gold Atlantis



Cheers


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 21, 2022)

Aren't 25 and 21 basically the same number? Might as well just release it today, I think!


----------



## StefanoM (Feb 21, 2022)

Casiquire said:


> Aren't 25 and 21 basically the same number? Might as well just release it today, I think!


eh eh...

unfortunately not...

But this time is useful to see the live stream, all the tutorials.

maybe I made too many videos, but I like to give you all the Infos so the day of the launch you are ready to go!


----------



## Casiquire (Feb 21, 2022)

StefanoM said:


> eh eh...
> 
> unfortunately not...
> 
> ...


From the customer side, we often complain about not enough. I've never seen complaints about too much


----------

